# Climber Apprentice Wellsboro, PA 15-20 per hour



## mikewhite85 (Jan 18, 2022)

Our company focuses on large and difficult tree removals, pruning, and tree preservation. Prior tree climbing experience is a plus but not required. Candidate must be a competent, hard working individual, willing to learn the "ropes" of arboriculture. Position will start on the ground feeding the chipper, running equipment and saws, and will work toward learning the more difficult aspects of safely climbing a tree according to ANSI Z133 standards under the supervision of ISA certified arborists. Position is full time but subject to weather related disruptions. Compensation is on the books and includes 401k after 3 month probation period. We are also currently working towards medical benefits. We are a drug and alcohol free work environment. Applicant must be able to pass a drug test, have a valid driver's license, and have reliable transportation to Wellsboro M-F at 8am. We also work often in Corning but commute from Wellsboro/Mansfield. Please include a little about yourself including a resume with relevant work experience and references. Email [email protected]

​


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Oct 4, 2022)

mikewhite85 said:


> Our company focuses on large and difficult tree removals, pruning, and tree preservation. Prior tree climbing experience is a plus but not required. Candidate must be a competent, hard working individual, willing to learn the "ropes" of arboriculture. Position will start on the ground feeding the chipper, running equipment and saws, and will work toward learning the more difficult aspects of safely climbing a tree according to ANSI Z133 standards under the supervision of ISA certified arborists. Position is full time but subject to weather related disruptions. Compensation is on the books and includes 401k after 3 month probation period. We are also currently working towards medical benefits. We are a drug and alcohol free work environment. Applicant must be able to pass a drug test, have a valid driver's license, and have reliable transportation to Wellsboro M-F at 8am. We also work often in Corning but commute from Wellsboro/Mansfield. Please include a little about yourself including a resume with relevant work experience and references. Email [email protected]
> 
> ​


Good luck


----------

